# Geuscht: 2K WQHD, IPS, ~144Hz, G-Sync



## t0ddY (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

vorab:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

- dieser Punkt ist unwichtig, aber orientieren wir uns bei 850€

2.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

- Palit 1070 Gamerock

3.) Welche CPU hast du?

-  i5-4690K 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

- Schwerpunkt ist ganz klar Overwatch, jedoch werden auch noch andere FPS gespielt. Denke Haerthstone muss ich nicht erwähnen  Die Anforderungen sollte jeder Monitor schaffen 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

- Wie oben schon gesagt, mindestens 120Hz, G-Sync, 27", IPS und WQHD

6.) Was möchtest du auf keinen Fall ?

- kein 4k, kein freesync, kein curved, nicht größer als 27"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Typischer Fall von "Über-Recherche" hier  
BLB hier, schlechte Chargen da, matte Farben hier.... 
Ich bin total durcheinander 

Im Moment springe ich zwischen folgenden Modellen:

ASUS PG279Q
ASUS PG278QR

ACER Predator XB271HU (Part Number: UM.HX1EE.005)
ACER Predator XB271H (Part Number: UM.HX1EE.011)

Dell S2716DG

Die TN Modelle habe ich mal mit einbezogen, weil ja angeblich nur der Betrachtungswinkel der Unterschied ist und man die Farben wohl auch mit einer Kalibrierung hin bekommt. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, möchte ich auf die Farben eines IPS Panels nicht verzichten und bin gerne bereit mehr zu zahlen.

Die Reaktionszeiten von 3/4ms bei den IPS Panel reichen total, den Unterschied zur 1ms TN Panel sehe ICH nicht.


Was haltet ihr von den 3 Modellen? Hab ich einen Kandidaten  vergessen?
Ich drehe mich im Kreis und komme zu keiner Entscheidung 
Oder sollte ich ganz und gar warten weil bald Neueres kommt ?


Bitte helft mir aus dieser Hölle 

mfg
Andi


----------



## Pedro89 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich habe den ACER Predator XB271HU  mit TN-Panel und kann ihn nur empfehlen, Hatte zum Vergleich auch das Modell mit IPS-Panel, aber die Vorteile von IPS gegenüber TN ist mir der Aufpreis nicht wert.
Zudem hast du mit dem TN-Panel weniger Probleme bzgl. IPS - Glow ect.
Greif ruhig zum TN-Modell und hab Spaß!


----------



## t0ddY (17. Januar 2017)

Bist du mit den Farben zufrieden?


----------



## PaladinX (17. Januar 2017)

Da ich halbwegs vernünftiges Schwarz wollte, auch beim Zocken, hab ich auch zur TN Variante PG278Q gegriffen. Farben sind subjektiv okay. Hatte davor jahrelang IPS Bildschirme. TN is halt doch das Wahre


----------



## batZen23 (17. Januar 2017)

Haben den DELL S2716DG und bin damit sehr zufrieden, sprach mich vom Design einfach mehr an, als der ACER oder ASUS mit TN-Panel.


----------



## Pedro89 (17. Januar 2017)

Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Farben beim IPS-Panel besser sind, jedoch erreicht man bei einer vernünftigen Einstellung auch gute Farben beim TN-Panel.
Ich bin mit dem ACER Predator XB271HU TN-Panel zufrieden.
Letztendlich musst du selbst wissen, ob du den Aufpreis für dein IPS -Panel zahlen möchtest - Ich möchte es nicht.


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

Pedro89 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Farben beim IPS-Panel besser sind, jedoch erreicht man bei einer vernünftigen Einstellung auch gute Farben beim TN-Panel.
> Ich bin mit dem ACER Predator XB271HU TN-Panel zufrieden.
> Letztendlich musst du selbst wissen, ob du den Aufpreis für dein IPS -Panel zahlen möchtest - Ich möchte es nicht.


Bei mir ging es nichtmal um den Aufpreis zum ips wobei manche schon unverschämt teuer sind sondern einfach um die vielen Probleme. Hab letztlich den asus pg278qr für 520 Euro ergattert da konnte ich nicht nein sagen und bin bis jetzt mega zufrieden


----------



## Pedro89 (17. Januar 2017)

Shadyyy schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es nichtmal um den Aufpreis zum ips wobei manche schon unverschämt teuer sind sondern einfach um die vielen Probleme. Hab letztlich den asus pg278qr für 520 Euro ergattert da konnte ich nicht nein sagen und bin bis jetzt mega zufrieden



Die Probleme des IPS - Panel habe ich auch in meinem 1. Post erwähnt...
Ich bin mit meinem TN-Panel auch sehr zufrieden. Vor allem die 144 / 165hz und G-Sync möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

Pedro89 schrieb:


> Die Probleme des IPS - Panel habe ich auch in meinem 1. Post erwähnt...
> Ich bin mit meinem TN-Panel auch sehr zufrieden. Vor allem die 144 / 165hz und G-Sync möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


Jap 165hz und gsync ist schon ein Traum. Ich würd mich von den tn panels nicht abschrecken lassen. Wenn man ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen spielt sind die Farben auch top. Vielleicht bei ips noch ein Tick besser aber wenn man nicht Grade Fotos bearbeitet .... Zum zocken reicht es


----------



## Speedwood (17. Januar 2017)

So ich hab mir gerade den Asus PG278QR geordert inkl 30€ Cashback, ich hoffe das gibt was ...


----------



## Shadyyy (17. Januar 2017)

Speedwood schrieb:


> So ich hab mir gerade den Asus PG278QR geordert inkl 30€ Cashback, ich hoffe das gibt was ...


Freu dich drauf  aber teuer zur zeit


----------



## Speedwood (17. Januar 2017)

ja aber das ist die einzig option, das ist das neuste Model was keine zwei jahre alt ist, und ich hoffe einfach sie die QS jetzt im Griff haben. 
IPS habe ich mir angeguckt war für mich leider keine Option ...  ich blute jetzt mit 680€  und warte bis die IPS 10 Bit Panel keine 2k mehr kosten...


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2017)

Naja der wäre 100€ und der Acer 80€ billiger gewesen.


----------



## Zipacna (18. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja der wäre 100€ und der Acer 80€ billiger gewesen.



Wo denn? Dann schlage ich da auch gleich mal zu...


----------



## TotalWarFan (18. Januar 2017)

Das würde ich jetzt auch mal gerne wissen.
Raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Einfach mal bei Geizhals gucken.


----------



## Zipacna (18. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach mal bei Geizhals gucken.



Und genau da gibt es den für knapp 680 €


----------



## JoM79 (18. Januar 2017)

Da fehlt das Wort "Dell", der kostet 100€ weniger.


----------



## Shadyyy (19. Januar 2017)

Ich komm nicht mehr mit über welches Modell ihr jetzt sprecht. Für 680 würd ich mir den asus glaub ich auch nicht kaufen das sind ja nochmal 150 Euro mehr als ich gezahlt hab. Dann würd ich nach dem dell s2716dg gucken. Oder halt den acer beide gibt es bei Alternate für 600 aber sicherlich auch noch woanders 20-30 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Zipacna (19. Januar 2017)

Also ich hatte den Dell mal da und mir waren die Farben zu blass. Daher ging der wieder zurück.
Schade dass die IPS Modelle von Asus und Acer alle BLB haben. Die Farben sind da schon der Hammer! Ich spiele vlt noch einmal die Lotterie oder nehme gleich ein TN


----------

